# Bosch Pocket Driver vs Bosch Impact Pocket Driver



## jrepp (Aug 20, 2007)

Has anyone had the oppertunity to try both the pocket driver and the impact pocket driver? I tried the pocket driver at Sears and really liked the variable speed control feeling (max speed 400rpm - gives very fine control). I would like to get the impact pocket driver for the extra power but dont want to lose the fine trigger control. - Thanks -


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The pocket driver is better for finer work. The Impact driver is more brutish. I have the pocket driver and love it. Ihave used the new impact driver and liked it as well, but i already have an 18v impact driver and cannot justify the new bosch


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I have had both for a while now and by far and away, I use the pocket driver much, much more than I ever will the impact driver. I'm thinking of getting a second pocket driver simply because it's such an incredibly compact, powerful and handy power tool. I just bought DeWalt's DW0521 1/4" hex shank keyless drill chuck so that I can use regular drill bits with it as well. A bit heavy on the front end with it attached but still a piece of cake to hold and use.

That little impact driver is excellent for driving long screws into a 2x4's thinner edge which basically means you're screwing them all the way into solid wood. When I attach shower assist bars onto studs, that little impact driver makes inserting and running tight 6 long stainless screws absolute child's play.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

End Grain said:


> I have had both for a while now and by far and away, I use the pocket driver much, much more than I ever will the impact driver. I'm thinking of getting a second pocket driver simply because it's such an incredibly compact, powerful and handy power tool. I just bought DeWalt's DW0521 1/4" hex shank keyless drill chuck so that I can use regular drill bits with it as well. A bit heavy on the front end with it attached but still a piece of cake to hold and use.
> 
> That little impact driver is excellent for driving long screws into a 2x4's thinner edge which basically means you're screwing them all the way into solid wood. When I attach shower assist bars onto studs, that little impact driver makes inserting and running tight 6 long stainless screws absolute child's play.


This tool is great. I've had it over 1 year now. I also bought a hex chuck for it, but got it from harbor freight for only $5.99.

This tool is great when using in tight spots, like putting up blinds. The only issue is the hex chuck, as hex bits break easily, and hex chucks don't tighten as well.


----------



## jrepp (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I was looking for a Christmas present for a real close friend.:thumbup:


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

jrepp said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I was looking for a Christmas present for a real close friend.:thumbup:


Currently, the little PS20-2 pocket driver is being sold in Home Depot with a free Bosch flashlight for the same price as the tool itself.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Milwaukee is coming out with something similar.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/us/en/...AAFE7D62D8FD421A8625735C006E19DE?OpenDocument


----------

